# Call a barrister



## hhhhhhhhhh (18 Aug 2008)

What do you call a barrister ?

I'm writing a sales letter to one, is there any title they use ?

The way you call a judge 'Your Honor'/'Judge'

Thanks


----------



## j26 (18 Aug 2008)

Mr/Ms ...

If the barrister is Senior Counsel, put S.C. after the name.


----------



## Slash (18 Aug 2008)

"Your highness"? "Your excellency"?


----------



## Vanilla (18 Aug 2008)

Slash said:


> "Your highness"? "Your excellency"?


 


Or 'my learned friend'. Hard to invest it with the right amount of disdain when not the spoken word, though.


----------



## micmclo (18 Aug 2008)

hhhhhhhhhh said:


> The way you call a judge 'Your Honor'/'Judge'


 
I think they did away with "Your Honor" when addressing a judge.
They definitly got rid of "My Lord" pronounced as "M'lord".

A republic doesn't have titles or lords, I think that was the reason given


----------



## nuac (18 Aug 2008)

Address them the same as anybody else - no more, no less.


----------



## Complainer (22 Aug 2008)

hhhhhhhhhh said:


> What do you call a barrister ?


Hey you with all the money


----------



## rmelly (24 Aug 2008)

Complainer said:


> Hey you with all the money


 
Especially if he/she has had any involvement with a Tribunal.


----------



## John joe (25 Aug 2008)

Complainer said:


> Hey you with all MY money


----------

